# St. Pat's Easter Parade of Bunnies - Part ONE



## TinysMom (Mar 19, 2008)

St. Pat's Easter Parade of Bunnies 










[align=left]Part I:[/align]

We had SO MANY awesome entries for the contest...

We had to split them into TWO threads.

Please - vote on BOTH threads for your favorite bunnies.

Thephoto with the most votes (between the two threads) will be the winner!





REMEMBER:

1. You can vote for as many bunnies on each thread as you want.

2. You can ONLY vote once. You can not go back and change your votes later.






[align=center]You can vote for your favorite EASTER photos here

[/align]

[align=center]So Without Further Ado:[/align]

[align=center]St. Patrick's Day Entries:






[/align]

[align=center]Vote for your FORUM Favorite Photo!![/align]





[align=left]Apollo - Kellyjade[/align]




[align=left]



[/align]




[align=center]
[/align]

Buttercup - Sooska







DaisyMae - Sooska





Einstein - Alexah







Fergie's littermates - GoinBackToCali





Fred & Shadow - Swanlake






Maddie & Mallory - GoinBackToCali





Scone MacBunny - MikeScone





Silvie - Alexah








Tony - Bo B Bunny





Zeus - TinysMom








Now, if you havent already done so, head over to Part II:

You can vote for your favorite EASTER photos here









[align=center][/align]


----------



## Orchid (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello!

Just wanted to let you guys know it says Error, poll ended.


----------



## Haley (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up! It should be working now :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 19, 2008)

Can someone explain what this means.:?

1. You can vote for as many bunnies on each thread as you want.

2. You can ONLY vote once. You can not go back and change your votes later.

I tried to vote for 2 but only 1 vote showed up.

Susan:?


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 19, 2008)

*I was kinda wonderin that meself Sooska..I think Peg is still delusional after her flu fevers..LOL


SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Can someone explain what this means.:?
> 
> 1. You can vote for as many bunnies on each thread as you want.
> 
> ...


----------



## okiron (Mar 19, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Can someone explain what this means.:?
> 
> 1. You can vote for as many bunnies on each thread as you want.
> 
> ...


did you vote for one press enter and try voting for another? that you cant do. you can only vote once, press the enter button once. but in that one process, you could click as many boxes as you'd like.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 19, 2008)

that's what I did I checked off the boxes i wanted then hit enter but the 2 votes didn't show up.

Susan:?


----------



## okiron (Mar 19, 2008)

hmmm weird then. worked for me just fine.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 19, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Can someone explain what this means.:?
> 
> 1. You can vote for as many bunnies on each thread as you want.
> 
> ...


The polls should've been set up so you could vote for as many as you wanted. 

Here is how you do it (when it is set up right).

Look at all the pictures - and in the list at the top check off EVERY bunny you want to vote for - even if it is every bunny on the list. This is "voting for everyone you want".

Now click "vote". Your vote(s) are now entered and you can not change it.....it has been registered.

That is voting for everyone you want - but only voting once.

"Delusional" Peg


----------



## Haley (Mar 19, 2008)

Haha Peg isnt delusional (but I might be!) lol

It should work if you check every bunny you want to vote for THEN hit submit (or vote, not sure what it says). Once you do that you cant go back and change it- but you can vote for multiple bunnies the first time.

It worked fine for me so Im not sure..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 20, 2008)

worked for me too 

Ya'all are just goofy!



:biggrin2:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 23, 2008)

The forum has been so slow for so many people the last day or two, we'll be keeping the voting open right through untilour contest coordinator is ready to start processing the winning photos, so get your dibs in soon!! Last call!

:bunnydance:


----------

